# Battery reserve



## Micky (May 7, 2017)

Hi all started our travel calias down to Portugal 6 days ago i think,well love France,car boots,markets,sites,not parking places to see.We are now in Calella Spain so much for Portugal,but with a motorhome left,right does not matter.So what i was worried about was power,how long can we go,should i concerve power.I  lost that thought.6 days on leisuer batt so far no probs.this is the first time we have had leci,and wifi.tv fridge on gas by night,batts by day driving.we came away for 5 weeks spent loads so far,lettuce the size of trees.fresh fruit;cakes,drinks.love France.anyway off to Bennindorm for a week,rhen back to somewere nice.sorry about lack of info on stopping points,but i can say all were great. If this is all real why is England not empty.So i have yet to need leci.but i will not chance 7 or 8 days yet.thanks for reading a happy but not very traveller helpful blog thingey.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 7, 2017)

Micky said:


> Hi all started our travel calias down to Portugal 6 days ago i think,well love France,car boots,markets,sites,not parking places to see.We are now in Calella Spain so much for Portugal,but with a motorhome left,right does not matter.So what i was worried about was power,how long can we go,should i concerve power.I  lost that thought.6 days on leisuer batt so far no probs.this is the first time we have had leci,and wifi.tv fridge on gas by night,batts by day driving.we came away for 5 weeks spent loads so far,lettuce the size of trees.fresh fruit;cakes,drinks.love France.anyway off to Bennindorm for a week,rhen back to somewere nice.sorry about lack of info on stopping points,but i can say all were great. If this is all real why is England not empty.So i have yet to need leci.but i will not chance 7 or 8 days yet.thanks for reading a happy but not very traveller helpful blog thingey.



Shush, or they'll all be over there 

Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## witzend (May 7, 2017)

Glad your enjoying it. The battery is being charged while your driving and when on EHU. Make sure you turn fridge off 12 v when you stop driving even if only for 10 or 20 mins. Most vans should last 3 days with casual use when stationary I'm usually ready to move after 3 nights anyway


----------



## Chris356 (May 7, 2017)

What's callela like we are off down that way from Calais 28th may for 14 nights we have stopped at salou and blanes in the past thanks chris


----------



## Micky (May 8, 2017)

*Calella*



Chris356 said:


> What's callela like we are off down that way from Calais 28th may for 14 nights we have stopped at salou and blanes in the past thanks chris


We have stopped for 2 days at Roco Grossa site to rest up,charge up,clean up.Calella is about the same i think as the others,Sun market 30 mins away very big town closed off,a very,very lot of people here,town 20 mins walk been there before lots of shop ,good shopping.will post more today as we are going down.we like this site,but its on the side of a hill,little tractor takes you up to pool/bar very hot hear.so would we wildcamp here,we have from Callias to here.no a few to many people.we like walking about,and not worrying about motorhome.compaired to bham its great


----------



## phillybarbour (May 8, 2017)

Hi and welcome along, power will be fine while your driving each day.


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2017)

As Phil says your moving about daily and you appear to be watching how you are using the lighting etc ,can't comment any more than you appear to be doing things correctly

Solar is the way to go when summer is here imho


----------



## Micky (May 8, 2017)

Chris356 said:


> What's callela like we are off down that way from Calais 28th may for 14 nights we have stopped at salou and blanes in the past thanks chris


Went down to town 900am.just got back 1.45pm.wonderful high st.2 miles long,no cars,all shops and cafes.a girls paradise.few nudiest on beach.we are very happy with Calella.and you know the railway runs along the beach,so lots of walking with chairs ect.beach perfect.clean.water blue.bring your bank card for the princess.


----------



## Chris356 (May 8, 2017)

Micky said:


> Went down to town 900am.just got back 1.45pm.wonderful high st.2 miles long,no cars,all shops and cafes.a girls paradise.few nudiest on beach.we are very happy with Calella.and you know the railway runs along the beach,so lots of walking with chairs ect.beach perfect.clean.water blue.bring your bank card for the princess.


If there's lots of shops there will definitely avoid LOL cost me a fortune


----------



## Micky (May 8, 2017)

*Moveing on*

Just paid site fees 34 euros for 2 nights.includes swimming pool, fill up,empty,bar,wifi all arround site 2.50 euros 24 hrs,wash machines ect.large pitch.lec 20 mins walk to town,very impressed.we will stay here on our return journey


----------

